# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  New Titles

## moonstorm

Channel 4's Chester-based soap Hollyoaks is to unveil a new opening title sequence later this month - as most of the characters in the existing format are either dead or have left the show. 

Designed by in-house graphic designer Simon Cox and composer Steve Wrightto, the new credits showcase the programme's sexy image and will be complemented by a re-worked theme tune with a 'contemporary twist', thanks to students at the Liverpool Institute of Performing Arts. 

Out of those involved at the institute, producers chose Mark Beaney's version of the well-known sting.

Of the re-worked credits, producer Bryan Kirkwood said: "Iâm delighted with our new titles; they reflect the show perfectly and will appeal directly to our viewers. 

"Weâve got the best-looking cast on TV and now our titles echo that â young, glamorous and sexy!"

The new titles will first air on Friday, February 23 on E4 at 7pm.

Source - DS

----------


## Abbie

Well Im glad, they needed to change them, the other day I think I counted and about 6!!!!!!! Of the characters are not even in it anymore

----------


## Katy

They have slightly changed the theme tune as well apperently, Source Inside Soap.

----------


## Abbie

> They have slightly changed the theme tune as well apperently, Source Inside Soap.


  :Ponder:  Wonder how it will sound.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I'm glad they've changed the titles. Looking forward to seeing them!  :Smile:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah they really did need up dating, lets hope they stay up to date for a while now as usually as soon as things are updated they are out of date again.

----------


## Debs

Good Good, i like it when they have new titles! cant wait to see what theya re and the new theme tune

----------


## x Amby x

im realy looking forward to hearing the new credits! it will be good to see a change with all the new character in!

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a state  :Sick:  they look like something from some sort of cheesy pop video. Bring back the original ones that used to scroll straight up the screen, thats what I say  :Cheer:

----------


## CrazyLea

:Rotfl:  Looks a bit like Big Brother to be honest  :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Looks a bit like Big Brother to be honest


Yep definitely, what with the eye and the top right hand pic  :EEK!:

----------


## Debs

oh i dont like the screenshots, havent yet seen the new titles but im not liking the look of them!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Eurgh! They look horrible, your right, they all look like they're taking part in some cheesy pop video, not liking the look of them so far, but they could grow on me i suppose.

----------


## Katy

they did say that in the inside soap mag, looks like a pop video. I think well have to wait and see, you dont get the full effect with out seeing it properly.

----------


## Bad Wolf

who is the girl on the top left????

----------


## x Amby x

> Looks a bit like Big Brother to be honest


just what i was thinking! Its going to look like a pop video! however it will be good to see something new!

----------


## x Amby x

> who is the girl on the top left????


I think its Sarah, i cant stand her! lol

----------

Bad Wolf (22-02-2007)

----------


## Bad Wolf

ta!!!!!

i am in complete agreement - sarah is a completely pointless character!

if they are supposed to be "sexing" the titles up, surely its a bit wrong to portray school kids as sexy?????

----------


## Abbie

O dear they look terrible, I wonder how they will look on the actual Tv

----------


## x Amby x

I think it looks OK, not as good as the other ones or the ones before that i think! The theme tune just sounds wrong now! it isnt right! Also i dont like the idea of putting families on the break bits! But i think it will do!

----------


## Florijo

I hate them. I hate the music especially, it just sounds and looks so tacky. I know they had to update them but they could have done better than that surely.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont think they are that bad, they are diff and new and change is not always a bad thing. at least they are up to date now

----------


## Katy

i quite like the images, it will be the music that will take some getting used to. I like the way it ends before the break.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Just caught the credits at the end, and i must say that i surprisingly like the new theme tune!

----------


## Abbie

Hmm I dont really like them its just too werid and too much of change, especially the music, I suppose I could get used to them.

----------


## Katy

My dad already has, he was like what was the tune before then i did some awful attempt at dum dum dum dum dummmmmmmmmmmmmm but he didnt quite get it. I think it will take some getting used to but its pretty jazzed up. The images are really good. and the Hollyoaks sign with the male and female sign.

----------


## x Amby x

knowing me, ill probably grow to like them within a week! The images are really good, but it does look a bit like a music video!

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah it does look like a music video. I think it will take getting some use to, i just think they look alot younger therefore making people thing the show is for a younger audience. The Hollyoaks sign is good and the ending, the music's not to bad and it actually fits into the way the pictures are shown ie the start when Russ is punching the music fits great there.

----------


## Chris_2k11

awful awful awful. they've completely MURDERED the theme tune. Bring back the old one I say

----------


## Katy

thats the only think i feel thats wrong the theme tune its like a whole new show.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I don't like any of it, they've made it look so cheap and taccy. it'll never get took seriously now  :Sad:

----------


## party3210

It will be out of date soon surely sombody will be leaving soon!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Wadders

i hate it, everything seems wrong! looks too sleazy and the music is terrible. Bring back the old theme tune

----------


## Katy

For those who havent seen it heres a clip from You tube.

----------


## Florijo

Viewing it again, it just looks so tacky. HO was really becoming more grown up and the titles do it no justice.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Words can't describe the awfulness  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

it should not be that difficult to recognise the characters, but it is!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katy

I not noticed that but i agree, if someone on here hadnt said that the one of Sarah was sarah i still wouldnt know the character.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I saw them round my sister's last night and they are gross, we both hated them!

----------


## Florijo

They've changed the website now as well and that is just as bad.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

Just looked at thw webiste, I actually like the look of that, I think the website looks a bit better

----------


## Amber

One word - NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASTY!

I hate the new credits. I'd tolerate it more if they hadn't made the theme tune so awful!

Bring back the old ones!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Am i the only one who likes the new opening titles and theme tune?  :Embarrassment:   I adore the theme tune, i feel like getting up and dancing too it!

----------


## lilley

I've always thought i was a little bit old to still be watching HO (but have watched it since the very start) and these new "youthful" credits make me feel really old!  I don't think they're that bad to be honest and i really do think they reflect the show quite nicely, but my hubbie and i both agreed that we felt a little be sad watching it now!

Of course, we will continue to watch it... we've invested years of our lives in the show...

Lil x

----------


## Jada-GDR

theyre a bit of fun lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  they are a bit over the top and everyone's kinda like "Look at me POSE and stick my lips out and try to look preddy" but I don't mind them, and it's definately nice to have a change  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

The new credits are a joke! They should have got them to do it naked as they are all wearing next to nothing anyway.

What the hell is the music about? :Rotfl:

----------


## eastenders mad

i think it loooks ok but it goes to fast and you can hardly see the cast.
I hate the bit where michela blows a bubble with Hollyoaks in it.

The song is only bit that sounds better more modern.

----------


## Katy

hmm, i cant spot Hannah on there either, is that just my eyesight. I think they should have the new music with the new pictures in the old style with pictures moving through the middle of the screen. I quite like the website thoyugh.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Hannah is in the new titles, but it is quite hard to spot her as the titles do move very fast.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I hate the bit where michela blows a bubble with Hollyoaks in it.


Me too. Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i think itll take a bit of getting used to but i kind of like them already. does anyone know why jaque mcqueen is in her underware in the new titles? bit confussed as to why everyone else is clothed bar her?!also i have noticed  though theres no justin in them!! so does that mean he wont be in hollyoaks much longer? he wasnt in the pose of the familes bit on the adverts with the valentines and hes not in the opening titles either. i may have missd it though.

----------


## Abbie

Okay well im starting to get used to them now- actaully thats a lie Im getting use to the new tune but not the images

----------


## Footie_Chick

> i think itll take a bit of getting used to but i kind of like them already. does anyone know why jaque mcqueen is in her underware in the new titles? bit confussed as to why everyone else is clothed bar her?!also i have noticed  though theres no justin in them!! so does that mean he wont be in hollyoaks much longer? he wasnt in the pose of the familes bit on the adverts with the valentines and hes not in the opening titles either. i may have missd it though.


He is in the opening titles, he's the one doing the break dancing.

----------

xxloopylauraxx (03-03-2007)

----------


## eastenders mad

see thats the thing it is two fast two see who is in.
it is mostly just the young cast in the titles i can't see any older cast members in them.

----------


## Abbie

I know its so annoyinh how fast it is. If you blink you miss them

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i thought the one break dancing was john paul. not only are the new titles not very good theyre confusing too.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i find it quite difficult to know whos in the titles and whos not although i do like it its much better  than the old movie script style they used to have, its more trendier . i like it and i like the music also

----------


## EastEnders Fan

I think they're awful, it makes the show look really superficial and tacky. And they do move too fast.

----------


## Chris_2k11

titles have been altered a bit

----------


## Katy

I tink that they are good the fact that they can be added to when a character comes into it, or they take them off if one leaves like Sonny. They could never do that last time.

----------


## Abbie

Yeh I think thats really good about them, how they can be quickly change incase of characters leaving or new ones coming in, so no one is left out or there who shouldnt be

----------

